# Marshall Ho'o and 27 movement Tai Chi



## bigfootsquatch (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey everyone, has anyone seen this form? I have a dvd of it. The routine is basically the same as the competition 24 form, but there are some variations. It seems like a more traditionally executed form. How is Ho'o ranked in the Tai Chi community and what do you guys think of this form?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 15, 2007)

I have never seen the form, do you have a link were I can see it?

Also I do not know much about Marshall Ho either, but I have heard the name.

And to be honest I learned 24 form first but after 12 years of traditional it looks much more like a shortened traditional form than a 24 form. 

Maybe someone else can give you more on Marshall Ho than I

Sorry

EDIT:

Quick practice of Webfu gave me this

His 27-movement short form is *based* on the Yang style

And is this the form you are talking about?
http://www.dstaiji.com/short-form-pictorial.html


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Apr 15, 2007)

Here is some information about him: 

http://www.2fishswim.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3&Itemid=7


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 15, 2007)

TaiChiTJ said:


> Here is some information about him:
> 
> http://www.2fishswim.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3&Itemid=7


 
I will have to see if my sifu know of Huang Shan-wen they had the same teacher, Tung Ying-chieh, however Huang Shan-wen would be older than my Sifu


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Apr 15, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> I have never seen the form, do you have a link were I can see it?
> 
> Also I do not know much about Marshall Ho either, but I have heard the name.
> 
> ...


 



No thats not it. It's basically the same as the 24 simplified forms, but the moves aren't done in the flashy competition manner. Some moves are done completely different-
white crane spreads wings(slightly different), and turn, block parry and punch(a lot different) are a couple that I remember. I'll see if I can't make a clip of myself doing it. I'll also try to make a better list of the differences of the 24 simplified vs his 27 movement form. 

I'll examine the forms again later tonight.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 15, 2007)

bigfootsquatch said:


> No thats not it. It's basically the same as the 24 simplified forms, but the moves aren't done in the flashy competition manner. Some moves are done completely different-
> white crane spreads wings(slightly different), and turn, block parry and punch(a lot different) are a couple that I remember. I'll see if I can't make a clip of myself doing it. I'll also try to make a better list of the differences of the 24 simplified vs his 27 movement form.
> 
> I'll examine the forms again later tonight.


 
To be honest, I am glad to hear that was not it because that was horrible. 

Looking forward to a clip


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Apr 15, 2007)

I should have the whole form tommorow. It will be of Marshall Ho and his student doing it rather than me. Hopefully the file size will be small, anyway just letting you know


----------



## East Winds (Apr 16, 2007)

Xue Sheng,

I agree!!!!! Those postures are diabolical!!!! There is as much energy in these postures as a 25 watt light bulb. (Well......... perhaps less). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have just dug up a book I bought many years ago "Tai Chi Chuan" by Marshall Ho'o Published by Ohara Publications Incorporated, California. ISBN 0-89750-109-8  It is the 27 short Form. It is in fact basically the 24 step Simplified (Peking) Form. Unfortunately I had consigned it to my "Not Particularly good" pile of Tai Chi books.


Very best wishes


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Apr 16, 2007)

It pretty much is the 24 short form, but there a few differences, and it isn't done like the tai chi competitors do it. Still though, after I watched it again last night, it wasn't as good as I remembered, though it is definitely not as bad as some. Unfortunately I will not be able to have a clip of the form for some time. The file is very big(around 50 megs), and I will have to find a program to shrink the size down. I'll work on it some more tonight and hopefully get it down to a easily downloadable size.


----------



## East Winds (Apr 16, 2007)

bigfootsquatch,

Yes, I agree that his form is not typical of the "Wushu Taichi" that we normally see in 24 step, and from that perspective it is quite good. However the photographs of some of his postures in the book are not terribly good, but again he is no "spring chicken" and may be adopting postures comensurate with his age and ability. No bad thing by the way providing all the other elements are in place.

Very best wishes


----------

